# Won't Recognize Modem, Nowhere To Start



## Anthony44 (Oct 5, 2003)

I recently upgraded a computer's OS from Windows 98 to 2000. It's an eTower 400 i3 w/ a burner and some RAM added. I spent a few hours trying to find out what make the modem was, what drivers I needed, and how ot get the OS to recognize the modem and get it online.

Since I'm a newbie when dealing with dial-up modems, I felt like I was in the dark in trying to fix the problem. All I know is that the modem is connected like this: Location 2, PCI Bus 0, device 18, function 0. All I see is "PCI Simple Communications Controller" w/ a question mark in Device Manager.

I'm in a bit of a rush as this is not my computer, and I need to get these people back online. I've made this upgrade of OS's before, but had no problem with getting Windows to recognize any components inside the chasis. Can someone please help me?

PS: I vaguely remember hearing someone mention Knoppix Linux as a way to get components recognized and drivers installed easily. Could someone explain this to me? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2003)

Knowing who made the modem and the model number would help!

Or an FCC ID#

Or whatever is written on the biggest black chip on the modem.


----------



## Anthony44 (Oct 5, 2003)

Ok, I went back and wrote down almost all of the print I saw on the modem itsself.

There were two relatively large black chips. One had an "Intel" sticker on it. The other had the following printed on it:
*Ambient 
MD1724T-11VC-B
W039QH01-1064DE
0039
TAIWAN-W*

On the back, the following FCC reference number was printed:
*FCC REF NO: 5RJ TAI-34711-M5-F
AC REN: 0.7B*

Two other strings of characters were on the modem. One was:
*SPEC LIN
632355*

The other was:
*AMI-2019F/2019C
P2019-2
CPIM0P2019-02*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Maybe these drivers will help: http://www.modem-drivers.com/drivers/79/79406.htm


----------



## Anthony44 (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks, it worked perfectly.

By the way, is there a way to make Windows recognize a modem is plugged into a PCI slot after a failed driver installation makes the modem disappear from the Device Manager list? I mean, something short of opening the system itsself, unplugging, booting, shutting down, opening the system again, and plugging the modem back in.


----------



## Anthony44 (Oct 5, 2003)

Nevermind. I got it. 

"Scan for hardware changes"


----------



## Rabidbuni (Aug 24, 2004)

*The PCI modem is a AMBIENT 5628D-L-B*

and the drivers can be found here under INTEL

http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df/Detail_Desc.asp?agr=Y&ProductID=1057&DwnldID=6015


good luck. have a great day.

Rabid


----------

